# A job before I left the house today



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

mice??!!eeekkk:shutup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Many critters like to take up residence in buildings. The oddest one I ever had was when I was removing an old door frame at a lake house out in the country. I pulled on the frame with my crowbar and out jumped a 6 foot snake!! I must have jumped backwards 10 feet. What he was doing curled up in the wall cavity I don't know. There was a lot of tall grass nearby and mice in the house. It turned out to be non posionous but it still shook me a little. I've run into bee hives, hornets nests, and even rats living under a concrete slab but never a snake


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Found out the hard way that a crew of wasps had taken up residence in an exterior panel that wasn't properly fastened. That was not a happy moment. I had to break out the vinegar and the cold pack because the little gob got me right on the first knuckle of the index finger! 

As to bats... Don't mind them and don't worry about them hitting me when flying as they do navigate by radar but the rabies risk makes me not want to be touching them with bare hands for fear of bite.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

We're doing storm damage repairs to an old DUMP of a cottage. Bats everywhere. We hear them all day. Even the neighbor commented on how many bats come in and out..... 

MY co-worker is scared to death of them, but they don't bother me, other than when they startle this piss out of you.

So yesterday I flushed one out from under a roof tarp while chiding my buddy. Of course we had our trucks wide open, and at the end of the day the bat decided to find home in the back of his truck cap:laughing:

I coaxed it out with my tape measure easily enough, and it flew right at him:laughing::laughing:

The worst/best is yet to come....part of the scope of work is to demo the 2nd floor dormer roof and reframe.....pull out all the insulation, vacuum the bat sh!t, reinsulate etc, etc.....It's gonna be funny as hell watching the crew squirm!


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea but are you holding him or is he holding you:shutup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

OK, we have small ones here compared to you guys. Doing some demo work eh?


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bats... those are flying mice! You guys ever see a Phillipine fruit bat? Bigger than a damn cat w/6' wings and they were everywhere. Wait till you're in the middle of a swarm of those things. 

A guy I knew would intentionally rile em' up and laugh his ass off while everyone was screaming like little girls.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

We used to play w/ bats as kids. Throw some pebbles in the air and watch them dive for the rocks. My brother got the bright idea to spin a stick in the air. Well the bats would dive for the center of the spinning stick as that is all they could see. Whack!! bat gets bonked and knocked silly. We had mason jars full of bats. We always let them go though.

Fast forward a few years. We have a cat named Boaz. Bad friggen cat. No claws and drags an owl home one night!! Anyway, I'm sleeping soundly in my attic bedroom one evening when some noises slowly start to wake me. Suddenly I feel a small thump on my chest. I look up to see this bat staring at me. Less than a second later Boaz is on this bat like white on rice. Scared the sh!t out of me. I get out of bed and this poor bat has both wings torn from this de-clawed cat. Unfriggin believable.

I'm always the bat catcher although we've never had one in the new house. One universal truth is that you can't ever look cool and collected catching a bat. Fitted sheets work best if you don't want to hurt it. The elastic helps to weigh it down a bit.


----------

